# What do SRS titles stand for and who gives them out?



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Does anybody or kennel club recognize n SRS title? So how does one obtain a SRS title since I have seen it listed several times or 2x SRS etc etc


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

The SRS gives them out. You can access their website and find out all about the Super Retriever Series (SRS).


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

Super Retriever Series. Here is a link.
http://www.superretrieverseries.com/


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

I know what the SRS is I am wondering how they get a title that people use when breeding or when someone says my dog is SRS blah blah blah MH. I have recently seen a dog with the SRS title in there name but that dog has never won a SRS event. Not knocking SRS bcause I actually like them and enjoy watching them. Just curious what's to keep everyone tht entered one from using a SRS in front of there name as a title. I wonder how the AKC likes them using a title in front of the dogs name? Lol I guess they don't have a say so so it doesn't matter


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Kevin James said:


> I know what the SRS is I am wondering how they get a title that people use when breeding or when someone says my dog is SRS blah blah blah MH. I have recently seen a dog with the SRS title in there name but that dog has never won a SRS event. Not knocking SRS bcause I actually like them and enjoy watching them. Just curious what's to keep everyone tht entered one from using a SRS in front of there name as a title. I wonder how the AKC likes them using a title in front of the dogs name? Lol I guess they don't have a say so so it doesn't matter


There is no official pedigree that I know of that will show the title.

This is a problem for any venue that is not associated with a registry IMO (meaning it is a problem for NAHRA and SRS).

If I was buying a puppy and I wanted to verify the stud or dam's SRS title I would just check the SRS web site. I don't know, but I would imagine there is a list of all the winners of past events.

It doesn't matter what the AKC thinks. The title doesn't appear on an AKC pedigree. AKC is so focused on show dogs they probably don't even know the SRS exists and if they do I am sure they do not care.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh I bet AKC knows everything that goes on.


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

HuntinDawg said:


> There is no official pedigree that I know of that will show the title.
> 
> This is a problem for any venue that is not associated with a registry IMO (meaning it is a problem for NAHRA and SRS).
> 
> ...


 
True b/c the winner of the Super V for the last 5 years is a mixed breed mut(if you will). 

Can you just pay your fee's and enter into a SRS? I think so. Anyone?

Eitherway the results are posted here;
http://www.superretrieverseries.com/results/

and yes I've seen some dogs listed with SRStitles in their name b/c they simply Competed in an SRS event. Which is why I thought that it would mean something if you had to DO something to get there.

I've comb the website with no answer yet as to what has to be done to compete at the event. It seems you can Walk-on.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

War Hammer said:


> Can you just pay your fee's and enter into a SRS? I think so. Anyone?


Maybe for the dock jumping stuff, but not for the retriever "trials." In order to compete in the retriever trials or tests or whatever they call it, you have to have an "upper level" title from AKC, HRC/UKC or NAHRA. That means HRCH, MH, whatever the "equivalent" title is from NAHRA...not sure as to what AKC FT title qualifies you, obviously FC or AFC would, not sure about QAA status. I would think QAA status would qualify, but I can't remember.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually they pretty much just send them to Lyle.

Trying to help out in the worst way regards

Bubba


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a partial answer, but it looks like you would need to win a Classic I'd say. My pup's sire has won 3 Classics and they carry a SRSx3 when intro'ing him. But no, you won't see SRS on thier pedigree, just like you won't see GRHRCH on an AKC pedigree or MH on UKC. It's not thier title...

http://www.dancindogproductions.com/showthread.php?t=20100

Also read on another thread(very old) that no titles are needed, but if you weren't at least to Finished, that you would pretty much get smoked like a ham. I've been to one event at the EPIC Game Fair and I'd have to agree.


----------



## CWalters (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks like SRS, HRC, and UKC have partnered/are partnering to recognize Super Retriever Series titles. 
https://www.facebook.com/3019312977...01931297749/10154945332457750/?type=3&theater


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

My boy Scooter is out of Taylorlab downtown Cooter Brown (Coot). He won one of those things in 2005 or so. They did advertise him as SRS Taylorlab Downtown Cooter Brown. Coot is an Auggie (Creek Robber) son. I bought Scooter because he was a Creek Robber grandson and there was some Abe on the bottom. Winning the SRS just let me know Coot had the goods.

P.S. Lyle Steinman (Coot's trainer) is a super nice guy. He was out somewhere training when I called him and he stopped what he was doing and talked to me like he didn't have anything else to do. 

I'm not familiar with recent events, but back in 2005-2009 or so there were some super nice dogs running that and some good judges setting up the tests. You can watch the videos on youtube.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

My boy Scooter is out of Taylorlab downtown Cooter Brown (Coot). He won one of those things in 2005 or so. They did advertise him as SRS Taylorlab Downtown Cooter Brown. Coot is an Auggie (Creek Robber) son. I bought Scooter because he was a Creek Robber grandson and there was some Abe on the bottom. Winning the SRS just let me know Coot had the goods. Plus the bitch had a master national plate.

P.S. Lyle Steinman (Coot's trainer) is a super nice guy. He was out somewhere training when I called him and he stopped what he was doing and talked to me like he didn't have anything else to do. 

I'm not familiar with recent events, but back in 2005-2009 or so there were some super nice dogs running that and some good judges setting up the tests. You can watch the videos on youtube.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry for the double post I tried to edit and the edit feature is all cacked up.


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Someone told me once when I first started traing dogs more than twenty years ago; Any title that's awarded by one set of judges over a single weekend event isn't worth the paper is written on.


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

The HRC has paired with the SRS for docking events. I don't know if they have any plans to pair with the retriever events. I would think probably not because it is an event similar to what they have now in HRC test.


----------



## Illini Coot Killr (Feb 21, 2011)

Just read in the last issue of the the HRC magazine that the UKC/HRC and SRS were in the process of working something out on recognizing each others titles.


----------



## CWalters (Jul 19, 2016)

championretrievers said:


> The HRC has paired with the SRS for docking events. I don't know if they have any plans to pair with the retriever events. I would think probably not because it is an event similar to what they have now in HRC test.


the link in my post is to a picture Lyle Steinman posted on facebook of the announcement on page 6 of this month's Hunting Retriever magazine. It was announced at this year's SRS Crown event.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Gary Wayne Abbott I said:


> Someone told me once when I first started traing dogs more than twenty years ago; Any title that's awarded by one set of judges over a single weekend event isn't worth the paper is written on.


This advice seems to be worth about what you paid for it.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Yep...SRS typically finds new and innovative ways to kick your @$$, while taking great pride in it. Some like gimmicks and some don't.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Duckquilizer said:


> Yep...SRS typically finds new and innovative ways to kick your @$$, while taking great pride in it. Some like gimmicks and some don't.


Judges love it when all the restrictions of setting up a test/trial are removed. Pretty much just a couple of rules about white coat series and hunt test series. And one on attention getting devices in the field at distance.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

SO I was directed to RTF today because of the question about Retriever Trials and being back on TV and then I thought I would go ahead and see what is going on and if there was any SRS discussion I need to address, SO I thought I would address this thread and maybe some others. My name is Shannon Nardi and I own and operate the SRS events as well as the TV or Live Stream Production. The answer is YES we have partnered with the United Kennel Club (UKC) as a registry for the SRS. The Rules have changed some due to the partnership and a title is based on a number of points received in more than one event. These points also now qualify you for the SRS Crown Championship each year. The UKC is also grandfathering in those dogs from the past that have earn the right number of point to also receive a title on their registry. To be able to be successful in an SRS event your dog should have a HRCH, MH or QAA Level title. You can make a phone call if you think your title can play that has not received one of these titles yet. To read more about the titles and all the information around it you can go to the Rules at www.superretrieverseries.com under events/retriever trials. 

Yes we do give titles to SRS Dock jumping too and you can be a mix bred dog to do dock jumping as well. We will be showcase our championship event in Q2 of 2019 on the Discovery Channel. We look forward to showcasing these fine canine athletes to all !!!

Shannon


----------



## willcutt (Apr 2, 2016)

Gary Wayne Abbott I said:


> Someone told me once when I first started traing dogs more than twenty years ago; Any title that's awarded by one set of judges over a single weekend event isn't worth the paper is written on.


So QAA doesnt hold any weight?


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

willcutt said:


> So QAA doesnt hold any weight?


 I know you are not address this to me but in case YES QAA is listed as a qualification to come to the SRS Game.


----------



## willcutt (Apr 2, 2016)

SNardi said:


> willcutt said:
> 
> 
> > So QAA doesnt hold any weight?
> ...


I was responding to the comment that a title given over a single weekend wasn’t worth the paper it’s written on. Not directed towards your prior comment or SRS. I know a few people that participate.


----------



## Boo Radley (Sep 18, 2017)

As of April 1, 2018, the UKC recognizes the Super Retriever Series title...they are now part of the UKC pedigree registry.


----------



## SNardi (Oct 30, 2003)

willcutt said:


> I was responding to the comment that a title given over a single weekend wasn’t worth the paper it’s written on. Not directed towards your prior comment or SRS. I know a few people that participate.


 Gotcha


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

willcutt said:


> I was responding to the comment that a title given over a single weekend wasn’t worth the paper it’s written on. Not directed towards your prior comment or SRS. I know a few people that participate.


I think it's a good thing that the SRS titles will take an accumulation of points, it gives people something to work for, steps to climb; such a setup has worked wonders for the HT game. Being associated with the UKC should bring in the HRC crowd; I already know of a couple of HRC clubs that are looking to put them on. The title is a draw, the steps-point keep people involved, seem like a good way to go about expanding. Now my only question when will more events be coming west of the Rockies .


----------



## gib (Sep 5, 2006)

SRSC - Super Retriever Series Champion (Open Division)
SRSCC - Super Retriever Series Crown Champion (Open Division)
SRSAC - Super Retriever Series Amateur Champion
SRSACC - Super Retriever Series Amateur Crown Champion


----------

